# 20 Ga. Blanks



## Back40 (Feb 20, 2013)

My wife likes to use her 20 Ga. 870 youth when training for HRC. It was hard to find 20 Ga. blanks. I purchased a BPI 20 Ga. roll crimper from Mid-Way USA for $22.00 and a 100 count of primed 2 3/4 " hulls. It works great. I put the roll crimper in my drill press and set the desired depth. This rolls a hundred in a few minutes. These 20 Ga. blanks turn out identical to the 12 Ga. blanks you can buy on-line.


----------



## dogluvah (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I have same model gun my husband helped me select(due to severe back pain issues) when I first started training our dog for the hunt test games. We were both so disappointed to find I can't use it at HRC tests because there are no commercially produced 20g poppers. Since he doesn't have a 20g reloader seemed I have been out of luck, even for training, and my gun has just been collecting dust. Now you come along and post this inexpensive option  Many Thanks!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Commercial 20 gauge primed hulls.

http://www.ballisticproducts.com/Fiocchi-20ga-275-16mm-new_primed-hull-bag_100/productinfo/0642020/

For HRC use,, you really dont have to crimp the endsof the hull. In fact, I think they work fine by just hacksawing the hulls to a factory crimped lenght.
not a real "Popper" , but HRC only uses .209 primed hulls at the line..


----------

